# Hey guys



## a72922616 (2 mo ago)

Nothing in the world I would not do for my hot wife I doI can't


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

you post I don't understand what is " I doI can't " 

and are you talking about your wife that is Hot as in you think she is attritive to you


----------



## Jimi007 (5 mo ago)

Is this a " Hot Wife " post ?


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Oh goodie - are you going to regale us with a Penthouse Letters story about your hot wife and the pizza boy looking down her shirt, or your hot wife at the club and how you can't get enough of watching her and other guys? And will you type this fascinating story with one hand while breathing through your mouth?

I'll go get my popcorn - don't start without me!

Is it winter break for school already?


----------



## frenchpaddy (May 31, 2021)

with a name like the op has what do you think , he is just a one poster 


Jimi007 said:


> Is this a " Hot Wife " post ?


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

a72922616 said:


> Nothing in the world I would not do for my hot wife


Yawn, that sounds really boring.



> I doI can't


Whatever it is you are on about? I concur you probably can't.


----------

